# I am disappointed because...



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas spent way too much time on the floor, literally.

It seems like there are too many Dallas players flopping on the ground after each play. They know they are in a physical series, so....... WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE THEY DOING?!?!?!

:raised_ey


----------



## iceman44 (May 25, 2006)

That's what I can't figure out either. Dallas is playing a physical team, so they are going to have to play like the did in games 1 and 2.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Yeah but I thought the Heat flopped way more than us, just my opinion though


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Both flopped, but the Mavs did it more (not trying to bait.) One time when Shaq had it in the post, Dirk and Harris were on him and Shaq had his arm out and Devin was acting like he was getting hit when Shaq wasn't touching him.

There was a few times where Shaq jumped back a little before getting hit (but they called it blocking.)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hate how the flopping thing is hurting the league. Players should get techs for their bad acting on flops. Flopping is the worst thing to happen to the NBA. If you flop and dont get the call, it puts your team at a disadvantage.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I hate how the flopping thing is hurting the league. Players should get techs for their bad acting on flops. Flopping is the worst thing to happen to the NBA. If you flop and dont get the call, it puts your team at a disadvantage.


I totally agree.

*I HATE FLOPS!*


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok, so last nights game, with all the flopping reminded me of the World Cup, have you noticed how much those guys fall down? But at least in the game last night the guys got back up and continued to play. 

All the flopping is hurting the league... Its happening way too often, and is causing the officiating to be inconsistant, because the refs dont know if it was a flop or not. When the officiating is inconsistant, fans get angry and well.. Im not going into details after that. :eek8:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We always play a flopper

Round 1 Battier
Round 2 Manu
Round 3 Raja
Round 4 Posey

Pisses me off!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Both flopped, but the Mavs did it more (not trying to bait.) One time when Shaq had it in the post, Dirk and Harris were on him and Shaq had his arm out and Devin was acting like he was getting hit when Shaq wasn't touching him.
> 
> There was a few times where Shaq jumped back a little before getting hit (but they called it blocking.)


Don't worry about baiting. Unfortunately, your post is quite true.

Both teams are flopping like mad out there, even Shaq! Yes, Dallas seems to be looking to draw foul WAY TOO MUCH. They played a physical San Antonio team, so they should be somewhat prepared for this, but they did not seem comfortable at all.

As for the play between Shaq and Devin, if I remember correctly, there WAS contact, but the contact wasn't a foul. It's normal to have that sort of contact when you play with big men, like Shaq. Devin spending time to complain to the official actually hurt Dallas' defense on that play.

AJ needs to better prepare them for game 5....

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> We always play a flopper
> 
> Round 1 Battier
> Round 2 Manu
> ...


Dallas is not without guilt in those contests....

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pardon? I dont follow what your saying


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Pardon? I dont follow what your saying


We flopped too.......

Devin and DA are both expert floppers. LOL...

I couldn't believe seeing Shaq flop in this series though. They are classic....


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

LOL I get it now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Saint Baller said:


> We always play a flopper
> 
> Round 1 Battier
> Round 2 Manu
> ...


Come on now....Posey isn't a flopper at all... the guy is taking those charges right in the chest. There's a difference. Shaq trying to take charges the last few games are flops, think about the force it takes to really knock him down like that! Posey is just playing good D


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Come on now....Posey isn't a flopper at all... the guy is taking those charges right in the chest. There's a difference. *Shaq trying to take charges the last few games are flops*, think about the force it takes to really knock him down like that! *Posey is just playing good D*


You are right!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If you wanna look at it like that then DA and Harris arent flopping either. If you give your body up your basically saying hey I'm ready so that when you touch me I'll fall. ITS A FLOP NO MATTER HOW YOU LOOK AT IT


----------

